# Black friday sales online



## Exogenesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Following. First Lite is having their sale now, I didn't see any 'great' deals, but I did pick up an unpronounceable puffy jacket marked down to 120 from 200


----------



## Mike Higman (Aug 13, 2019)

Here you go
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-sales-specials-black-friday/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

Mike Higman said:


> Here you go
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-sales-specials-black-friday/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Doesn't show much for Canadian deals. Like... nothing.


----------



## model12 (Dec 17, 2019)

not much in Canada


----------



## chillarcher (Jan 11, 2020)

I was so sad...during Black Friday I ordered a hamskea hunter pro rest from Dicks for 135$US. I asked in chat if they had a left handed version. They said that all left were left handed. I went down to buffalo to pick it up (I live near Toronto) and found unfortunately they sent me a right handed version. I was able to order a few products from Easton Archery though - a new recurve bow for my daughter and soft compound bow case.


----------

